# Ubuntu Classic Shell Look and Feel!!



## ClassicShell User (Dec 5, 2019)

I decided to use the Customize Start Menu Tab to add my own icons and menus to make my start menu in classic shell to look like the one in the attached file if you want more files just ask! XD

I would attach the xml file but it says its not an allowed file type...


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2019)

ClassicShell User said:


> I decided to use the Customize Start Menu Tab to add my own icons and menus to make my start menu in classic shell to look like the one in the attached file if you want more files just ask! XD
> 
> I would attach the xml file but it says its not an allowed file type...


xml from a first time poster? I can't imagine that that is such a great idea


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 21, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> xml from a first time poster? I can't imagine that that is such a great idea



Just throw it in a zip.  No way allowing native xml uploads is a good idea.


----------



## ClassicShell User (Jan 21, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Just throw it in a zip.  No way allowing native xml uploads is a good idea.


Alright will do that sorry for the dumb idea!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 22, 2020)

ClassicShell User said:


> Alright will do that sorry for the dumb idea!



No problem, it's just a "safety first" kinda concern.  I'm sure your intentions are good (they are, right? lol)


----------



## ClassicShell User (Jan 22, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No problem, it's just a "safety first" kinda concern.  I'm sure your intentions are good (they are, right? lol)


Yes my intentions are good! Lol! XD
Here is the xml file in a zip file!

Here is all my files!! XD The icons, theme, and the xml file!!

The file is too large to post everything!! XP


----------

